# I don't understand breasts



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

They just dangle there and they freak me out lately so I don't go near women with large breasts. Or men with moobs. And testicles, I'm usually a fan but, they just do the same. 
So I'm not a sex addict, but I kind of am. And I've been with so many men that I think I'm straight now, but only for a certain kind of women, blonde hair and huge breasts. But I don't like them because they dangle there. And kissing I used to love but it's annoying now because it doesn't make sense anymore. And I'm not recognising people anymore-there was this lady the other day and I thought she was my mother, I swore she was my mother. But she wasn't, because then I saw my mother in her purple coat. The clouds turned into the world, and I'm just waiting to see people's faces the right way up again.

Sorry if this didn't make sense, I just wanted to get that out there. Good news is that I'm headed towards a double first in my degree. Bad news is that I have a couple of kinds of herpes, but nothing else thankfully, but one of my herpes screwed up some of my organs for a while, but I'm okay now. Condoms don't stop it all, you know.


----------



## mcb (Apr 1, 2012)

I know the cure for you: ACID

take less of it than you are already.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is a really wierd post. I don't know if your being serious or just joking. But some of it actually makes sense. lol


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

mcb said:


> I know the cure for you: ACID
> 
> take less of it than you are already.


 gotta agree with mcb here. maybe try a softer drug man. lol


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Hey, Greg.

I think you should kick the tires and light the fires.

UH!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2012)

I quite like boobs


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

wow, sorry. I wasn't on anything when I wrote this, just DR'd to the max, you all know how it can be... I guess I wanted to share how I was feeling, and this was the best place to do so. hah


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

this sounds a lot like disorganized thinking. you receiving any help?


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

GroupHug said:


> this sounds a lot like disorganized thinking. you receiving any help?


I don't remember making the above post but I'm guessing I was just DRing. The body parts thing is something I experience when I get a bad bout of DP/DR; I've genuinely locked myself away from people before because legs were totally freaking me out for a few days.

The herpes thing was TMI but they're not serious and probably won't come back.

No, I'm not getting any help. My mind can go absolutely haywire when I'm DPing, though, just the other week I was DRing real bad, ended up talking and sleeping with a friend, but it wasn't until the next morning that I actually realised it was someone completely different to the person I thought it was at the time. Weird.


----------



## emjmoorXJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Wtf did I just read?


----------

